# New baby rats! Are they siamese??



## MsJen0 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey! 
Just bought 3 baby rats. 
The mom is a siamese and the dad is a husky!

It looks like if one of the babies are a siamese as her mom but I can not see any pointer yet? She is only darker by her bum atm! And then I have a blazed lil´cutie that looks as if she would be a siamese husky roan???! IS that possible? Both babies are similar in colour, but one have the white blaze  Anyone that know much about siamese?


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

The top one is a Siamese. She'll get the point on her nose when she moults into her adult coat. She might also be a berkshire as I can't see any points on her feet.

The bottom on is either an overmarked siamese berkshire or a roan. If she is a roan she will loose all her colour and eventually look like a PEW. If she is berkshire then she will keep her colour. Siamese roan is a possible colour as roan is a marking like hooded or berkshire. It is a mostly pointless colour/ marking combination as they just end up looking like PEWs, as I've already said.


----------



## MsJen0 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you for your reply! It is going to be interesting to see how they develope in the next couple of weeks  Do you know roughly when they get their adult coat?


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Their adult coat comes in around 8 weeks. The points and such can take a while to get to their final form though.

They're definitely siamese though, and the blazed one is called a marked siamese. They're very cute BTW.


----------



## MsJen0 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you for that info! Marked siamese? does that mean she's probably not a roan? and she might keep her pretty colour 

Yes they are very cute idd! Also got a third babygirl, their sister. She's a black berkshire<3


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Marked just means she has markings on top of the siamese. The markings could be roan, variberk, hooded, etc.


----------



## MsJen0 (Feb 8, 2011)

ahh I see  ty


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

What beautiful baby ratties you have there.
Great coat colors on all of them. Cannot wait to see pictures when they get their adult coats.


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow gorgeous ratties
Definitely update with pics


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

Both look Siamese, but since they have markings you won't be seeing points on them. The first one, without the blaze, will probably only the points on her nose and tail. The blazed one will only have points on her tails, and will lose much of the shading on the rest of her body.


----------

